# Feeder Lights



## Paddle (Jun 19, 2012)

Are the feeder lights legal here in Georgia? 

 Looks like that would be the way to go if they're legal. 

 Anyone use them, if they're legal?

 Thanks


----------



## work2play (Jun 19, 2012)

*Yep*

Elusive Wildlife Tech


----------



## Okie Hog (Jun 19, 2012)

After seeing the very expensive "hog lites" i decided to go with this motion detector light:  It has worked well.  Light comes with a solar charging panel.  Glue some magnets or brackets on the back for attaching to the feeder.  The light is rated at 15 watts.  

If green or red light is desired get a sheet of colored plastic from Hobby Lobby and cut it to fit.    

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DU21OE...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B001DU21OE


----------



## gwyatt202 (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't lights make hogs more wary? How long does it take for them to get used to lights at a feeder?


----------



## Paddle (Jun 19, 2012)

I was going to make one and use a car light bulb like a 1157 on a timer, but these are compact and reasonably priced.


----------



## Paddle (Jun 19, 2012)

Okie Hog said:


> After seeing the very expensive "hog lites" i decided to go with this motion detector light:  It has worked well.  Light comes with a solar charging panel.  Glue some magnets or brackets on the back for attaching to the feeder.  The light is rated at 15 watts.
> 
> If green or red light is desired get a sheet of colored plastic from Hobby Lobby and cut it to fit.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DU21OE...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B001DU21OE




 Great idea on Hobby Lobby. 

 I was thinking a steady dim light would be better other than a light coming on all of a sudden. You haven't found that to be the case? I guess the red, green or blue light isn't suppose to spook them, right?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jun 19, 2012)

Just buy a solar flood light from Lowes or Walmart(approx $20). The older hogs will feed out in the shadows until there is only corn under the light.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 19, 2012)

Could someone show me where feeder lights are legal. 

What I read says you may only use handheld lights.


----------



## Paddle (Jun 20, 2012)

Todd E said:


> Could someone show me where feeder lights are legal.
> 
> What I read says you may only use handheld lights.



 Good point Todd, It mentions the light requirements in the regs twice. 

Page 18-

 "Legal Hours for hunting are 30 minutes
before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset,
except that alligators, raccoons, opossums,
foxes, coyotes, bobcats and feral hogs may
be hunted at night. Any light used to hunt
raccoons, opossums, foxes, bobcats or feral
hogs shall be carried on the person of a hunter,
affixed to a helmet or hat worn by a hunter,
or be part of a belt system worn by a hunter.
There is no voltage restriction on such lights.
Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform
to federal regulations (see page 34)."


 Page 28-

 "Private Lands No closed season; no limit. Feral
hogs may be hunted at night with a light,
which is carried on the person, affixed to a
helmet or hat, or part of a belt system worn
by a hunter. No hunting from a vehicle. A
resident Hunting License is required to hunt
feral hogs for all resident hunters 16 years old
or older, except when hunting on land owned
by them or their immediate family (blood
or dependent relationship) residing in the
same household. Non-residents must meet
non-resident license requirements. Contact
the Game Management office nearest you
for more information (see page 4)."



 So, does that make those lights mounted on the rifle or pistol illegal?


 I'll be making a phone call before I put any out. I'll post what the "Man" said.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Feeder lights*



Paddle said:


> Good point Todd, It mentions the light requirements in the regs twice.
> 
> Page 18-
> 
> ...



   As per the Regulations feeder light are not legal.

  But could be purposed and passed by next season.


----------



## dobenator (Jun 21, 2012)

*Feeder light*

$22.00 Harbor Freight. These were taken 2 days after I installed the light. I added the Green film yesterday but the white light did not seem to bother them!!


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 21, 2012)

dobernator ,,whats the battery source or does the light have a battery pack


----------



## dobenator (Jun 21, 2012)

paulkeen said:


> dobernator ,,whats the battery source or does the light have a battery pack



Yes ,self contained solar charger!!
 I made a couple of brackets out of some aluminum plate and just used sheet metal screws to mount them to the conduit legs.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 21, 2012)

dobenator said:


> $22.00 Harbor Freight. These were taken 2 days after I installed the light. I added the Green film yesterday but the white light did not seem to bother them!!



You sir, have a hog problem. A large hog problem it seems. No small ones in those pictures. How have they not destroyed that feeder?

The ones from home depot are what we put on our feeders back in Texas. Just got the solar powered ones so we didn't have to deal with batteries. We never used a green film on them, but it would only help you to put it on there. They will give plenty of light, and if you get the ones with dual adjustable lights, you can get it to light up the entire area that your feeder slings corn.

If they want corn, they must come into the kill zone.


----------



## Paddle (Jun 22, 2012)

dobenator said:


> $22.00 Harbor Freight. These were taken 2 days after I installed the light. I added the Green film yesterday but the white light did not seem to bother them!!



 Looks good!! 

 So you have the part number for that light?


----------



## dobenator (Jun 22, 2012)

*light*



Paddle said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> So you have the part number for that light?




here you go


----------



## Paddle (Jun 22, 2012)

dobenator said:


> here you go



 Thank you sir!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Thanks Man.*



dobenator said:


> here you go



    Thanks man, i will give it a try.


----------



## dobenator (Jun 23, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Thanks man, i will give it a try.



good luck fellers!!


----------

